# well.. i started the aba turbo



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

I have not been keeping vortex updated because i wasnt sure how long it would take. but now that im almost done ill get you up to speed
*PARTS LIST*
t3/t4 50/63
38mm external wastegate
31x7.5x3 intercooler
atp turbo manifold
greddy typeS bov (recirc adapter)
g60 valve cover needs to be repainted)
obd1 aba head,
-pnp
-35mm tt exhaust valves
-stock 40mm intake valves
-tt tapered guides
-tt hd dual valve springs
-autotech 270 cam
(head flowed 166 intake 146 exhaust at .5)
double stack head gaskets
HKK Motorsports short runner manifold with velocity stacks
#42 injectors & matching c2 chip
black piping
spec stg1 clutch
BFI stg2 motor mounts
BFI oil pan
now for pics








all put together

















*SESSION 1*
finally moved into my house and got everything settled so i started on the turbo stuff this weekend. unfortunately i pulled the head off hoping to just swap the new one on and the block is ****ed. the coolant and oil valleys are rusted, the block is cracked from the blown head gasket, its just not a pretty site. so now i have to replace the block. which is no biggie just tacks on a couple more weeks before i can buy one with the moving in and all.. it broke me. so here are some pics. 
final wash








start
























































finish








*SESSION 2*
ok.. update
got a block from spanky... after a full day of cleaning and purple power i slowly started putting it together, rewraped the wiring harness, got a bottom end gasket kit and replaced everything. PCV block off for the block... etc etc so on. next is beating in the firewall for the turbo to fit, removing the downpipe in the car, installing the block, head, turbo first start up. then piping etc
pics
































































*SESSION 3*
got the factory downpipe out after an hour of cranking. :roll: got the new block in and the arp studs on. cant do much else until i get some flywheel bolts.
























*SESSION 4*
ok, so today i stole a distributor from pnp put that in and put on my spec pp clutch and lightened oem flywheel. check out the difference in size its INSANE. thanks to spanky for cutting it down for me.
stock








lightened








clutch








installed








*SESSION 5 (today)*
OK... made alot of progress today. 
got the tranny in, put the wiring in, put the accesories and belts in, had to take out the breather block off to put a barb in it so it can breathe. decided that would be better with boost. so got that **** done, test fited the head with the block where it sits. NO ROOM for the turbo. so i took the heat shield off and hit the fire wall with my BFH. got the turbo to fit just to confirm that i can not run ac. gonna have to take it all out. which sucks.. but at the same time is good because more room to run piping and fit the intercooler. PICS
























































sorry for the HUGE post
_Modified by mattgreeneva at 10:05 PM 4-26-2008_

_Modified by mattgreeneva at 1:07 AM 4-27-2008_


_Modified by mattgreeneva at 5:41 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*

looks Great man! had to knock those a/c lines out of the way with my brothers vrt build also.... keep it up!


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (GLI_jetta)*

thanks bro. it just sucks... i wanted to do a complete set up with ac. even though i dont use ac.. it would have been a good thing to have for when i sell the car.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*

nice project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had my AC removed too, it makes running a frount mount so much easier.


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_thanks bro. it just sucks... i wanted to do a complete set up with ac. even though i dont use ac.. it would have been a good thing to have for when i sell the car.

we ended up keeping the A/c i will take a pic if i can remember tomorrow. those lines can take a nice bend but yeah alot of people remove it. it would have def. been a plus if you ever wanted to sell the car.


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (GLI_jetta)*

please do. even though i know im screwed unless i put the maf after the turbo. but im not a huge fan of that.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_please do. even though i know im screwed unless i put the maf after the turbo. but im not a huge fan of that.
[email protected]


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (the_q_jet)*

no. its called smart quinton


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*

Wait so you were able to retain AC? Please show pictures. My .42 hotside allowed me to get an OEM rubber boot underneath the lines so I didn't have to remove mine but I want to do something more clean with it.
I have some ideas, but share yours, because you've got even less space than I do, so I'd love to see what you did with yours.


----------



## 97vr6guy (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (nfx)*

Awesome build, the magic is happening, starting to take shape http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (nfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nfx* »_Wait so you were able to retain AC? Please show pictures. My .42 hotside allowed me to get an OEM rubber boot underneath the lines so I didn't have to remove mine but I want to do something more clean with it.
I have some ideas, but share yours, because you've got even less space than I do, so I'd love to see what you did with yours.

i dunno if you were talking to me or the other guy. but no.. i am not running ac. i removed it today. and plugged up the speedo cable lol too many


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

this **** will never run...


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*

Ahhh gotcha.


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_this **** will never run...









o i assure you it will. im taking my time and ordering stuff i need rather than rigging it to work. i dont want some half ass ****. i want it done right. thats why its taking me a little longer than it should. my turbo drain plate came in just now. all i need is both hot side gaskets for the turbo and some silicone


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (mattgreeneva)*

Take your time. It took me a year to get all the parts for my setup. Then a week to get it all running. NEVER rush with this ****. Who cares what anyone else thinks.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_
o i assure you it will. im taking my time and ordering stuff i need rather than rigging it to work. i dont want some half ass ****. i want it done right. thats why its taking me a little longer than it should. my turbo drain plate came in just now. all i need is both hot side gaskets for the turbo and some silicone
you act like i dont know this and didnt go through the same thing!!


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (nfx)*

i believe you were talking to me, im sorry i did not get a chance this weekend to snap a couple pics... i will do today and def. post up tonight. sorry about that.

chad


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (nfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nfx* »_Take your time. It took me a year to get all the parts for my setup. Then a week to get it all running. NEVER rush with this ****. Who cares what anyone else thinks.

yeah it took me 8 months to get everything i needed. and it would have been a weekend max to get it running if i didnt have to pull the whole motor. but yeah. now i just need to figure out what im going to do with the oil feed line


_Modified by mattgreeneva at 8:06 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (mattgreeneva)*

damn matt! its looking good.
Can't wait to see this beast. now stop drinking so much before you plug the wrong thing again...


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (mattgreeneva)*

What's the issue with the oil feed line. Looks like you have a lot of space there. Just run a line from the top of the oil filter housing.


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (nfx)*

thats the issue. i dont want a line running over the valve cover. i want to get it made out of hard line and run it around the head.


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (mattgreeneva)*

Cleaner look? I do like the idea, but I don't mind the braided line because i still have an aba intake manifold.


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (nfx)*

yeah, if i had a regular intake i would just buy a line and run it between the valve cover and manifold. but thats not what i got. it would be easy to make just gotta take the stuff somewhere


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_thats the issue. i dont want a line running over the valve cover. i want to get it made out of hard line and run it around the head. 
get long enought line and you can do that with the braided line


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

wouldn't look as clean... a bent hard line will be money.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nfx* »_wouldn't look as clean... a bent hard line will be money.
tiz tru...i jus give him a hard time cuz he be my homie!


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

i aint nobody's homie. i stand alone son!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*

from the pics the manifold is upside down..and justified to the pass side....and the waste gate placement prevents it from being flipped
SO that sucks......you can sell off that manifold and get a Kenitcs one to solve the problem....that would have also prevented the dreaded fire wall hammer session....
In short...the waste gate flange is welded in the wrong spot








at least for an AC car.
And no self respecting women will ride in a car with no AC...no matter how fast it is


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (Salsa GTI)*

well its done and over with now. whatcha gonna do. i dont use ac either way. 
and i have a girlfriend that is more into vw's than i am. she owns our local forum. she will ride in it no problem. she wants it done more than i do. 
thanks though i guess


_Modified by mattgreeneva at 9:35 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*

k. pretty much done. got the motor wired up, the head put on and torqued down, lifters, cam, connected the coolant hoses. put a tube in the block off, fixed my oil line issue. put the heat shield back on and cut a spot for the turbo. hooked up the belts etc. all i need now is the t3 manifold to turbo gasket and the down pipe gasket. spark plugs, lines, oil and coolant. but rent was due so i gotta wait a week or two.


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*

whats with the green plate in the first picture? coolant line?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (nfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nfx* »_whats with the green plate in the first picture? coolant line?
Block breather...


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (the_q_jet)*

yeah. its a pcv block off. that i decided not to block off. $85 well wasted


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_yeah. its a pcv block off. that i decided not to block off. $85 well wasted
why exactly DID you decide not to?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_why exactly DID you decide not to?

Try blocking it off some time and see............
See oil come out of every gasget and seal....
That is the suck right there...


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (the_q_jet)*

well q they sell a block off for a reason. and i figured it was one last hose to run somewhere. then i realized what the block off is for and decided that its not going to work on a boosted motor. 
pg2 owned


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_well q they sell a block off for a reason. and i figured it was one last hose to run somewhere. then i realized what the block off is for and decided that its not going to work on a boosted motor. 
pg2 owned
Dont patronize me Matthew


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (the_q_jet)*

i mean.. you asked a dumb question. im still coming for you


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_i mean.. you asked a dumb question. im still coming for you 
nah G not a dumb question, and until you get bigger injectors you aint coming for $h!t!


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (the_q_jet)*

o i forgot that minor update.... so the chip i bought that was an "obd1 chip" turns out to be an obd2 chip. so i bought the c2 42lb chip today and i already have the injectors... search my threads the obd2 one is for sale


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_o i forgot that minor update.... so the chip i bought that was an "obd1 chip" turns out to be an obd2 chip. so i bought the c2 42lb chip today and i already have the injectors... search my threads the obd2 one is for sale






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (the_q_jet)*

yes sir. good night quinton


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_yes sir. good night quinton
how many times do i have to tell you, YOU SPELL MY NAME WRONG!!







and so you know...track day at richmond dragway June 7...GET TO WORK!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (the_q_jet)*

I own both of you.....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_I own both of you.....
maybe when it comes to your level of gayness


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_maybe when it comes to your level of gayness

















Don't be jealous


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_

Don't be jealous
















i know you and q are secret lovers


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattgreeneva* »_
i know you and q are secret lovers


Thanks for ................


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

i like the g60 cover


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (themagellan)*

thank you


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*

finally ordered the gasket i need slapped the turbo on. put in the c2 #42 chip and the green top injectors. im changing up the exhaust work buying a v band. so once thats done ill be money. also just got today my bfi oil pan


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: well.. i started the aba turbo (mattgreeneva)*

Nice update. cant wait to see it finished. should be nasty.


----------



## noface (Jan 5, 2006)

sweet ......my homeboi chris has aba 8v set up also ...we should get together sometime ......aaighht


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (noface)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

